# Working in Turkey UK based Internet Businesses



## Lotus999 (May 9, 2013)

Hi All

Not really a complicated question and I have already asked a number of solicitors the same question, the reason for asking it here is that there seems to be some confusion between solicitors and I need to be 100% sure that I can do what I want to do....so....

I have a couple of internet based businesses here in UK and here is the question.

Can I run a UK based internet company from a house I buy in turkey?

The facts:
All income goes to UK Bank accounts.
All Tax is paid in the UK
Our stay in turkey would be 7 to 11 months
There would be no income derived from Turkey.

Comments, advice, experiences all welcome.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

From a Turkish legal standpoint, there are no issues.


Turkey does not tax citizens or residents on their foreign income.


----------



## Lotus999 (May 9, 2013)

Excellent thanks for getting back to me.


----------

